# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Week Updates Summary

## yassin55

So, this is what we've done this week:  *New Models:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Bug Fixes/DLL updates:*  HTC_DesireV_PL1110000.dll
-------------------------------------
- fixed WLAN partition leak (with WLAN checked resurrection would not start). Now is ok
- fixed HTC partition leak.Samsung_N7000_AP.dll
-------------------------------------
- resurrection data for 14.68GB eMMC versions is updatedHTC_Amaze4G_PH8511000.dll
-------------------------------------
- added CID change and IMEI repair optionsHTC_OneXL_PJ8312000.dll
-------------------------------------
- fixed WLAN partition leak (with WLAN checked resurrection would not start). Now is okHTC_Jewel_PJ7510000.dll, HTC_OneX_PJ8310000.dll
-------------------------------------
- fixed WLAN partition leak (with WLAN checked resurrection would not start). Now is ok *RIFF Torrent tracker:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
There  are few Samsung models ready, but for some reason Samsung did not  released them yet. It would look stupid to release those even before  Samsung does, right?   
If You have unsupported phone and want to help us to add it, please visit this thread:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي ياسين

----------


## abo_tamara

شكرا اخي

----------

